# 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Februar 2014)

*10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen


----------



## PCTom (15. Februar 2014)

*10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*

habe alles erfolgreich installiert seit dem rennt mein Rechner mit 100%, das Netzwerkkabel hat eine glutrote Farbe und das SEK kommt zum Kaffeekränzchen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*

Wer braucht so etwas denn auch überhaupt. Eine Christophorusplakette am PC und ein sehr stark ausgeprägter Glaube an das Gute im Menschen reicht


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*

Der afrikanische Prinz is geil... 

Aber ehrlich - die ganzen Tipps da sind in der Brain.exe ja eigentlich vorhanden (oder sollten es sein). Schade dass es offensichtlich noch so viele Nutzer gibt die diese nicht verwenden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*



> Schade dass es offensichtlich noch so viele Nutzer gibt die diese nicht verwenden.


 Wieso eine künstliche Intelligenz reicht, PC an und Hirn aus


----------



## Cosmas (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*

Brain.exe...hmm stimmt ja, Exe dateien sind ja unsere freunde...wo kann ich mir die bin laden?^^


----------



## Xtreme RS (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*

Der ist gut!
Ich denke mal zufälligen Virusbefall kann man relativ leicht verhindern, wenn man denn will. 

Wie ist es eigentlich wenn jemand mein privates Netzwerk und die Rechner direkt angreift und da unbedingt rein will. Schafft der das bei einem halbwegs vorsichtigen Nutzer überhaupt? (Updates werden alle erledigt/ Antivirenprogramme und Firewalls sind scharf geschaltet/Passwörter sind lang und schwierig/ Fernzugriff deaktiviert/ brain.exe ist aktiv)


----------



## keinnick (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aber ehrlich - die ganzen Tipps da sind in der Brain.exe ja eigentlich vorhanden (oder sollten es sein). Schade dass es offensichtlich noch so viele Nutzer gibt die diese nicht verwenden.



Sollte man meinen. Aber man trifft regelmäßig Leute, deren brain.exe ihnen rät, auf Virenscanner zu verzichten, da die brain.exe überlegen ist. In diesem Fall ist sie wohl eher verbugt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*

Man sollte zur Sicherheit auch auf Haus- und Wohnungstüren verzichten und den Rechner 24 / 7 Online lassen damit niemand zu viel Energie aufwenden muss


----------



## Research (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*



> * AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen 				*


Schritt 1: NoScript ausschalten.
Schritt 2: AdBlock abschalten.
Schritt 3: Windows nutzen.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*

das sind nur drei

Mein Passwort steht im Avatar


----------



## Voigt (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*



Research schrieb:


> Schritt 1: NoScript ausschalten.
> Schritt 2: AdBlock abschalten.
> Schritt 3: Windows nutzen.


 
Ich habe alle Schritte befolgt (und schon seit Jahren), trotzdem kein Virenbefall bisher. Was mache ich wohl Falsch?


----------



## keinnick (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*



Voigt schrieb:


> Ich habe alle Schritte befolgt (und schon seit Jahren), trotzdem kein Virenbefall bisher. Was mache ich wohl Falsch?



Was macht Dich so sicher, dass Du Dir bisher nichts eingefangen hast?


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*

Viele User wissen nicht einmal das sie verseucht sind.
70% aller Pferde agieren so gut wies geht unauffällig.

Du machst alles richtig


----------



## PCTom (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*



Cosmas schrieb:


> Brain.exe...hmm stimmt ja, Exe dateien sind ja unsere freunde...wo kann ich mir die bin laden?^^



 Brain.exe - Die Rundumlsung fr viele Probleme

Läuft Brain.exe mal nicht, kann das zwei Ursachen haben: 

Es liegt der schwere Systemfehler "Brain<->Interface not found by User" vor. Dies ist aber äusserst selten.
Nach einiger Zeit lässt die Leistungsfähigkeit von Brain.exe ab.  Dies geschieht aber erst nach durchschnittlich 50 Jahren Laufzeit. Durch  andauernde Updates und neuen Informationen ist es Brain.exe nach dieser  Zeit leider nicht mehr möglich, korrekt zu arbeiten. Brain.exe beendet  sich selbstständig nach durchschnittlich 78 Jahren mit der Meldung  "Brain.exe - EOL".


----------



## Voigt (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*

@keinnick
Einerseits durch regelmäßige Scan mit Malwarebytes Anti-Malware und zudem mehr oder weniger regelmäßige Anfragen bei Trojanerboard, die einem die Logs durchschauen.


----------



## Iconoclast (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*



Cosmas schrieb:


> Brain.exe...hmm stimmt ja, Exe dateien sind ja unsere freunde...wo kann ich mir die bin laden?^^


 
Nur wenn du eine IP Adresse mit dem Standort Kabul hast...


----------



## jamie (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*

Momentchen mal. Das Video heißt "10 Möglichkeit, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen" und gleich bei Möglichkeit kommt "kein Antivirenprogramm haben". Was ist das denn für ein Quatsch? Davon dass ich kein Antivirenprogramm habe, bekomme ich doch keine Viren. Die bekomme ich auf anderem Wege und ein Antivirenprogramm kann helfen, diese zu vermeiden, aber das Fehlen eines solchen Programmes per se ist doch kein Grund.


----------



## hanfi104 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*



jamie schrieb:


> Momentchen mal. Das Video heißt "10 Möglichkeit, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen" und gleich bei Möglichkeit kommt "kein Antivirenprogramm haben". Was ist das denn für ein Quatsch? Davon dass ich kein Antivirenprogramm habe, bekomme ich doch keine Viren. Die bekomme ich auf anderem Wege und ein Antivirenprogramm kann helfen, diese zu vermeiden, aber das Fehlen eines solchen Programmes per se ist doch kein Grund.


 Dachte ich mir auch aber es ist so gemeint, wenn du eins hast werden die anderen 9 Punkte deiner Bemühungen stark abgeschwächt. Es hieß ja man braucht kein Tool das gegen einen arbeitet


----------



## keinnick (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*



Voigt schrieb:


> @keinnick
> Einerseits durch regelmäßige Scan mit Malwarebytes Anti-Malware und zudem mehr oder weniger regelmäßige Anfragen bei Trojanerboard, die einem die Logs durchschauen.



Ok, mir wäre das nicht geheuer aber wenn es für Dich bislang funkioniert.  Zur Sicherheit würde ich das System aber dann noch ab und zu zusätzlich mit einem Rescue Image scannen, also außerhalb von Windows.


----------



## Voigt (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*

Naja ich gehe auch nicht vollkommen offen durch das Internet, wenn ich auf normalen Websites surfe wie beispielsweise PCGH mache ich das ganz normal. Wenn ich aber auf Websiten gehen werde wo der Virenbefall doch signifikant höher ist, nutze ich beispielsweise Sandboxie, um meinen Browser zu schützen.
Zudem mag ich Adblock und Noscript nicht, da dadurch ja die Werbung geblockt wird, welche die Seiten finanziert die ich ansurfe. Wenn dann nutze ich nur den in Opera integrierten Adblocker, mit den man gezielt auf bestimmten Websiten die Werbung blocken kann


----------



## DKK007 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*



Voigt schrieb:


> Zudem mag ich Adblock und Noscript nicht, da dadurch ja die Werbung geblockt wird


 
Ohne Adblocker gehe ich gar nicht mehr ins Netz. Es ist immer schrecklich wie Werbeverseucht manche Webseiten sind, wenn man mal an einem PC in der Uni sitzt. Seiten, die sich mit Adblocker nicht mehr benutzen lassen, werden nach Möglichkeit nicht mehr benutzt. (Wie z.B. RTL-Now )


----------



## FrankSchramm (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*

Hahaha geil gemacht, gibt's aber bestimmt immer noch....


----------



## 6543210123456 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*

Am Android Smart Phone / Tablet ist das viel einfacher.

Einfach paar Apps vom offiziellen Google Appstore installieren und schon ist das Ding voll mit Malware.

http://siliconangle.com/files/2012/09/android-malware.jpg

Ich würde auf einem Android Tablet / Smart Phone nicht mal eine Paysafecard einlösen.

.


----------



## Elthy (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*

Wie wichtig ist Virenschutz eigentlich aufm Android-Smartphone? Kann man ohne Antivirenprogram bereits durch infizierte Werbebanner etc. Viren abbekommen?


----------



## TeamSnowden (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*



6543210123456 schrieb:


> Am Android Smart Phone / Tablet ist das viel einfacher.
> 
> Einfach paar Apps vom offiziellen Google Appstore installieren und schon ist das Ding voll mit Malware.
> 
> ...


 

Da hast du recht, aber die DAU's da draußen checken einfach nicht, dass android im großen und ganzen einfach Müll ist für den Ottonormaluser. 
Es fehlt einfach die faktische Aufklärung, und viele android-Bratzen sind bekanntlich eh nicht die hellsten, labern aber als hätten sie den vollen Durchblick.

Mal abgesehen davon dass man von Firmen wie samsung etc. sowieso nur verarscht wird, Stichwort Benchmark-Fälschungen und keine Software-Updates für die verkauften Produkte.

Wer nicht auf Windows-Programme angewiesen ist, sollte definitv Linux verwenden!


----------



## TomatenKenny (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*

man müsste mal so ein wettbewer starten xD 1 woche zeit und wer am ende die meisten viren drauf hat bekommt ne neue klobrille


----------



## DKK007 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*



ExtremTerror schrieb:


> man müsste mal so ein wettbewer starten xD 1 woche zeit und wer am ende die meisten viren drauf hat bekommt ne neue klobrille


 
Dafür sollte man aber einen extra PC einrichten, ohne Verbindung zum Heimnetz. USB-Sticks sollte man daran natürlich auch nicht anschließen.


----------



## hanfi104 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*



TeamSnowden schrieb:


> Da hast du recht, aber die DAU's da draußen checken einfach nicht, dass android im großen und ganzen einfach Müll ist für den Ottonormaluser.
> Es fehlt einfach die faktische Aufklärung, und viele android-Bratzen sind bekanntlich eh nicht die hellsten, labern aber als hätten sie den vollen Durchblick.
> 
> Mal abgesehen davon dass man von Firmen wie samsung etc. sowieso nur verarscht wird, Stichwort Benchmark-Fälschungen und keine Software-Updates für die verkauften Produkte.
> ...


 Wow, was für ein BS  
Bei den Benchmarks da stimme ich dir zu, für ein Handykauf aber doch egal. Games laufen sowieso auf alles was 2 Kerne hat(GPU eigentlich auch immer stark genug) und die Geschwinigkeit in Menüs und Apps bekommst ohnehin nur aus Test/Reviews.

Seit XP SP2 bzw Vista SP2 steht Win Linux nichts hinterher. Wer halbwegs mitdenkt bzw nicht genau das befolgt was im Video getan wird sollte ohnehin keine Virenprobleme haben.


----------



## Aldrearic (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*

Das Video ist ja mal geil 
Hab hier noch n Win98 Laptop und Festplatten mit funktionierenden Win98 drauf^^

KEnns nur zu gut mit Festplatte in kurzer Zeit voll mit Viren Trojaner und Exploits zu füllen, dass am Ende die Meldung kommt zu wenig Speicherplatz vorhanden 

Ach 2016/17 kommt Windoof 9 auf den Markt. Auf keinen Fall verwenden *hust*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*

Wenn man sicher sein will nimmt man einfach ein Gummi und stülpt es über das Lan Kabel, hilft bei der Verhütung ja auch


----------



## blazin255 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*

Witziges video


----------



## VikingGe (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*



Research schrieb:


> Schritt 1: NoScript ausschalten.
> Schritt 2: AdBlock abschalten.
> Schritt 3: Windows nutzen.


 
Schritt 4: Flashblocker deaktivieren
Schritt 5: Java-Plugin installieren

Wobei ich ganz ehrlich sagen muss, dass mir NoScript so sehr auf die Nerven geht, dass ich es einfach nicht nutzen mag. Da bleibe ich lieber bei der Kombination aus Ghostery, Flashblocker, Firefox und (meistens) Linux.


----------



## latinoramon (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*

am schlimmsten sind die viren, bzw trojaner, bei dem man nicht weis das sie da sind.
Meistens suchen sie sich user aus, die meinen sich 100%tig mit allem aus-zu-kennen.....


----------



## pcfreak26 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*

der running gag überhaupt, ich kenn sogar personen die das so machen würden, leider. die habens bisher geschafft jeden rechner innerhalb von 4 wochen zu schrotten


----------



## ΔΣΛ (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*

Echt super Video, das gebe ich mir in die Lesezeichen, und verlinke es diejenigen *hust* Spezialisten *hust* die generell von Schutzmaßnahmen abraten.
Gibt es eigentlich Studien die berichten, wie viele Schädlinge man an einem Tag bekommt, wenn man alle diese "Tipps" im Video beherzigt


----------



## cuban13581 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*

1. Für die alltägliche Arbeit , Spielen , Surfen usw immer ein eingeschränktes Konto"Standarkonto" benutzen(zumindest unter Windows)
   Nur für wichtige Treiber das Adminkonto benutzen und vorher mit einem Passwort versehen.
2. Natürlich ein Antivirenprogramm  installieren(Avast ,Bitdefender , Kaspersky...)
3. Brain.exe
4.Zusätzlich kann man auch noch Noscript in Firefoxbrowser installieren.Firefox: NoScript - Das wichtigste Addon - YouTube

Dann sollte man einigermaßen sicher sein. Aber eine 100% gibt es ja leider nie. Außer den Router und den PC auszuschalten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*

Aber darum geht es doch gar nicht . Hier gibt es auch ein Bastel Kit für eine Firewall


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*

Sicherheit ist eine Illusion.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*



ALL_FOR_ONE schrieb:


> Sicherheit ist eine Illusion.


Leichtsinnigkeit ist Fahrlässig


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*

Life Is A Rollercoaster.


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*



Voigt schrieb:


> @keinnick
> Einerseits durch regelmäßige Scan mit  Malwarebytes Anti-Malware und zudem mehr oder weniger regelmäßige  Anfragen bei Trojanerboard, die einem die Logs durchschauen.


 Also mir wäre es ja lieber das Infektionsrisiko gering zu halten, als auf die Chance zu hoffen eine Infektion später zu finden und auch noch wieder los zu werden.
Auf AV Software braucht man echt nicht zu vertrauen und ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, dass es nicht sooo unmöglich ist auch in diversen Logs praktisch unsichtbar zu bleiben.




hanfi104 schrieb:


> [...] Seit XP SP2 bzw Vista SP2 steht Win Linux nichts hinterher. [...]


  Witz des Tages.

Das Konzept ist vllt. gar nicht mal sooo unterschiedlich, aber es zählt neben dem Konzept auch die Umsetzung.
Bis einschließlich XP war der Benutzer standardmäßig schon Administrator. Na dann gute nacht. 
Aber bis heute wird die Trennung der Privilegien der verschiedenen Nutzer nicht sauber umgesetzt.

Wie erklärst du dir denn dann die Massen an Windows Viren und entsprechend Massen an infizierten Windows PCs, was es unter diversen Linux Distributionen praktisch nicht gibt?
(Kleiner Tipp im Vorraus, alleine auf die Verbreitung kann man es nicht schieben.)

PS: Ich hab da mal was gelesen von MS hält Fixes zurück, damit die NSA genug Zeit hat die Lücken auszunutzen. Ist ja nicht so, dass außer der NSA niemand auf der Suche nach solchen Lücken ist.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*

Ne ne der Witz des Tages ist der hier : Einmal in den Rechner niesen und voila, das Teil ist voller Viren


----------



## hanfi104 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*



john201050 schrieb:


> Das Konzept ist vllt. gar nicht mal sooo unterschiedlich, aber es zählt neben dem Konzept auch die Umsetzung.
> Bis einschließlich XP war der Benutzer standardmäßig schon Administrator. Na dann gute nacht.
> Aber bis heute wird die Trennung der Privilegien der verschiedenen Nutzer nicht sauber umgesetzt.
> 
> ...


 Weil kein Schwein Linux hat und deswegen es kein Schwein interessiert dafür Viren zu programieren. 
Ich verstehe nicht was immer alle mit dem Administrator haben. Um in den Zuständigkeitsbereich vom Adminkonto zu kommen muss man erst an Brain.exe vorbei und wenn das der Fall ist rettet einen nichts mehr
Das NSA lücken kauft/nutzt/what ever kann sein, ist aber egal. Wie oft ist denn wirklich eine Sicherheitslücke am Virenbefall schuld? Ist doch zu 99% der User(güße an Spammails mit xxx.exe im Anhang)


----------



## cuban13581 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*



john201050 schrieb:


> Also mir wäre es ja lieber das Infektionsrisiko gering zu halten, als auf die Chance zu hoffen eine Infektion später zu finden und auch noch wieder los zu werden.
> Auf AV Software braucht man echt nicht zu vertrauen und ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, dass es nicht sooo unmöglich ist auch in diversen Logs praktisch unsichtbar zu bleiben.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja , viele Nutzer setzen diese Sicherheitsprinzipien auch nicht durch , weil sie kein Wissen darüber haben. Viele denken nämlich , das normale Adminkonto sei schon genug abgesichert. Falsch gedacht. Hier können alle Windows Daten gelöscht , geändert oder vorschoben werden. Das gilt auch für die Registry Befehle . Und man muss auch Windows den Vorwurf machen , dass sie den normalen User nicht darauf hinweisen. Beim Standardkonto ist dies ohne weiteres nicht mehr möglich. Klar nervt es manchmal , ein Passwort eingeben zu müssen , nur um mal ein Spiel oder Programm installieren zu können. Aber dafür habe ich mehr Sicherheit.

Und zum Thema AV: Klar sollte man einer Antivirensoftware nicht vollständig vertrauen. Aber ohne ihr , wird ich mich auch nicht gerne im Internet bewegen. Und in letzter Instanz gibt es ja auch "Boot Cds"(die man sich auch auf eine CD brennen kann oder auch ein USB Stick benutzen kann , sofern eine Internetverbindung besteht) von jeweiligen Antivirusherstellern wie zb. Kaspersky , wo der Scan extern durchgeführt wird und somit ein Verstecken unmöglich wird. Sofern die Virensignatur sie auch erkennen kann.

Ansonsten heißt der letzte Befehl:" format C:!"


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*



hanfi104 schrieb:


> *Weil kein Schwein Linux hat und deswegen es kein Schwein interessiert dafür Viren zu programieren. *
> Ich verstehe nicht was immer alle mit dem Administrator haben. Um in den Zuständigkeitsbereich vom Adminkonto zu kommen muss man erst an Brain.exe vorbei und wenn das der Fall ist rettet einen nichts mehr
> Das NSA lücken kauft/nutzt/what ever kann sein, ist aber egal. Wie oft ist denn wirklich eine Sicherheitslücke am Virenbefall schuld? Ist doch zu 99% der User(güße an Spammails mit xxx.exe im Anhang)


 Ich geb dir extra noch n Tipp und dann sowas. 

Von den Privatnutzern benutzen tatsächlich nur wenige Linux. Aber dafür ist Linux bei Servern und vor allem bei Großrechnern sehr stark vertreten. Und das sind sehr viel interessantere Ziele, da gibt es ungleich mehr Rechenleistung und vor allem Daten zu holen als auf dem durchschnitts Facebook PC.

Hast du zu diesen 99% Beweise?
Wenn ich mich n bisschen durch Heise klicke, lese ich z.B. immer wieder sowas Klick. Von einem Vollidiot gibt Administratorrechte an unbekannte .exe lese ich da nix.
Eher von manipulierte Website nutzt Lücke und kommt unerkannt zu Administratorrechten.


EDIT: 
Wer immernoch an Virenscanner glaubt:
Guckt euch mal auf Youtube Videos zu Trojanerbaukästen usw. an. 
z.B. die von Sempervideo zu Vanish, Bifrost ,... Zur "Feinabstimmung" dann das.
Und das sind nur die einfachen Sachen aus Baukästen, die sich jeder Idiot in ein paar Minuten selbst zusammenklicken kann. Mit Wissen von Youtube.


----------



## cuban13581 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*



john201050 schrieb:


> Ich geb dir extra noch n Tipp und dann sowas.
> 
> Von den Privatnutzern benutzen tatsächlich nur wenige Linux. Aber dafür ist Linux bei Servern und vor allem bei Großrechnern sehr stark vertreten. Und das sind sehr viel interessantere Ziele, da gibt es ungleich mehr Rechenleistung und vor allem Daten zu holen als auf dem durchschnitts Facebook PC.
> 
> ...


 
Ja ,mittlerweile werden diese Trojanerbaukästen schon standardmäßig von den meisten Antivirenprogramme geblockt , da sie eben schon bekannt  sind. Das gilt aber natürlich nicht für ganz neue Viren. Da wird es immer ein Katz und Mausspiel bleiben.


----------



## 5partan_93 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*

Also ich persönlich benutze seit geraumer Zeit gar kein Antiviren Programm mehr, weil die mich meist einfach nur nerven (sie blocken prinzipiell irgendwelche Sachen, die völlig ungefährlich sind und man verzweifelt daran, wenn man etwas machen möchte und vergessen hat, den Schutz dann mal eben kurz zu deaktivieren). Im Zeitalter von SSD und Co. ist es ja auch gar nicht mehr so der riesige Zeitaufwand, im "Notfall" das System mal eben neu aufzusetzen. Und ob man den ganzen Programmen so richtig vertrauen kann, ist auch fraglich. Das wurde ja schon erwähnt.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*



> weil die mich meist einfach nur nerven (sie blocken prinzipiell  irgendwelche Sachen, die völlig ungefährlich sind und man verzweifelt  daran


Nenne uns doch welche Programme du verwendet hast, die so nerven ?
Meines nervt mich NIE bei ungefährlichen Daten.
Mir ist schon klar das Personen die sich in den Dunklen Ecken des Netzes herumtreiben, damit Probleme haben ^^



> Zeitalter von SSD und Co. ist es ja auch gar nicht mehr so der riesige  Zeitaufwand, im "Notfall" das System mal eben neu aufzusetzen


Tja, wer sich dies nicht regelmäßig antun will, der benutzt einen guten Schutz, ich bezweifle auch ernsthaft das Firmen alle paar Wochen/Monate deren Systeme neu aufsetzen wollen ^^



> Und ob man den ganzen Programmen so richtig vertrauen kann, ist auch fraglich


Du bist wohl auch so ein Skeptiker der Airbags, Sicherheitsgurte, Stoßstangen oder ABS nicht vertraut ^^


----------



## 5partan_93 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*

Firmen werden sich das bestimmt nicht antun wollen, aber ich mache das eben so und bin bisher ganz gut damit gefahren (und entledige mich nebenbei schnell noch von unnötigem "Müll" auf dem Rechner).
Eine Zeit lang hatte ich "Avira", das scheint aber nicht gerade das gelbe vom Ei zu sein. Zuletzt waren es "McAfee" oder "Avast".
PS: Gott sei dank, es gibt den Airbag in Autos und das ABS rettet mich vielleicht eines Tages sogar vor einem Sturz mit dem Motorrad . In dunklen Ecken treibe ich mich schon gar nicht herum . Wenn es jemand wirklich darauf anlegt, in ein System einzudringen, dann wird er in den meisten Fällen auch keine Probleme mit einem 0815 AV-Programm haben. Das denke ich, aber ich bin offen für andere Meinungen.
MfG


----------



## ΔΣΛ (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*

Man muss aber schon dazu sagen, das Gratis-Versionen dafür bekannt sind das sie sich öfters mal melden und falsch blocken, sie sind ja nicht ohne Grund Gratis 
Und McAfee (gehört neuerdings Intel) ist auch nicht gerade dafür bekannt, wirklich gut bzw kundenfreundlich zu sein.


----------



## keinnick (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*



john201050 schrieb:


> Wer immernoch an Virenscanner glaubt:
> Guckt euch mal auf Youtube Videos zu Trojanerbaukästen usw. an.
> z.B. die von Sempervideo zu Vanish, Bifrost ,... Zur "Feinabstimmung" dann das.
> Und das sind nur die einfachen Sachen aus Baukästen, die sich jeder Idiot in ein paar Minuten selbst zusammenklicken kann. Mit Wissen von Youtube.



Dennoch hältst Du Dir mit so einem Virenscanner den Großteil der kursierenden Malware vom Hals. Dass die Dinger 100%ig sicher sind hat ja niemand gesagt.


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*



			
				ΔΣΛ;6165412 schrieb:
			
		

> Nenne uns doch welche Programme du verwendet hast, die so nerven ?
> Meines nervt mich NIE bei ungefährlichen Daten.
> Mir ist schon klar das Personen die sich in den Dunklen Ecken des Netzes herumtreiben, damit Probleme haben ^^ [...]


 Ich hab Avira drauf (jaja, ich weiß, ist nur durchschnittlich) und das  nervt mich jedes mal, wenn ich mir einen Live Linux Stick erstellt wegen  irgendeiner Autorun Datei dadrauf.
Prinzipiell natürlich richtig, aber genau diese Datei ist z.B. vollkommen harmlos.
Nur  so ein Beispiel, wie Antivirenprogramme nerven, auch wenn sie nur ihren  Job machen. Und das alles nur weil Windows so unsicher ist.




keinnick schrieb:


> Dennoch hältst Du Dir mit so einem Virenscanner den Großteil der kursierenden Malware vom Hals. Dass die Dinger 100%ig sicher sind hat ja niemand gesagt.


 Ich weiß. Deswegen benutze ich auch einen.
Ich wollt nur nochmal verdeutlichen, dass "Ich hab Kaspersky 40 Euro gegeben, die kümmern sich um alles." und dann Füße hochlegen nicht funktioniert.



PS: 
Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige, den es ankotzt mit nerviger, bremsender Zusatzsoftware mehr schlecht als recht gegen die Symptome zu kämpfen, nur weil es MS nicht schafft die Ursache richtig anzugehen?


----------



## Redbull0329 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*



john201050 schrieb:


> PS:
> Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige, den es ankotzt mit nerviger, bremsender Zusatzsoftware mehr schlecht als recht gegen die Symptome zu kämpfen, nur weil es MS nicht schafft die Ursache richtig anzugehen?


 
Die Zeiten in denen Virenscanner den Rechner merklich verlangsamten sind schon lange gezählt. Mein Bitdefender braucht jetzt gerade 0,5% Systemleistung und 1MB RAM.
Hab für satte 10€ nen amerikanischen Key erstanden, der sich jedoch problemlos mit der deutschen .exe verträgt und mir jetzt ein Jahr Schutz zum Spottpreis bietet.


----------



## Sharidan (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*

Wie jetzt, den letzten Schriftlichen Hinweiß hab ich nicht verstanden ....
Das war NICHT ernst ??? Omg ... wie könnt irh nur 


Ich hab echt gut Lachen müssen xD ... 
Traurig dabei ist das der Schriftliche Hinweiß leider wirklich nötig ist, da es unter Garantie Idioten gibt die sowas ernst nehmen    

Schönes Video


----------



## AlreadyDead (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*



Voigt schrieb:


> Ich habe alle Schritte befolgt (und schon seit Jahren), trotzdem kein Virenbefall bisher. Was mache ich wohl Falsch?


 dito, weiß auch nich was immer alle rumheulen.


----------



## mrtvu (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*

Witziger Spot!


----------



## GameKing88 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*

Hm, mein letzter Virenscanner war von 2008 bis 2009 installiert, war glaube ich von Kapersky. Ich hatte seit dem nie wieder einen Virenscanner installiert. Nach dem ich dieses Video angesehen habe, ladete ich mal die Avast free Version runter... Naja, keine Viren gefunden... . Wo sollen die auch her kommen?
Meine Firewall war auch deaktiviert, hatte diese vor ein paar Monaten mal deaktiviert und vergessen sie wieder anzumachen. Windows-Updates ziehe ich auch nur alle paar Monate mal xD.

Einmal hatte ich einen Virus, der war voll lustig... . Hat sich automatisch mit dem Internet verbunden und am PC lief alles nur noch so langsam. Ich war aber auch selbst Schuld, man sollte halt nicht auf unseriösen Seiten Dateien laden. Seit dem ich das nicht mehr gemacht habe, hatte ich nie wieder Probleme.

Meines Erachtens alles nur Panik mache. Wer ständig bei usenext und anderen Download-Plattformen Spiele, Software, etc. downloaded, nicht auf Sicherheitszertifikate im Browser achtet, jede dumme E-Mail öffnet und ein kleiner Cheater ist, der ständig Trainer, Hacks usw. ladet, der brauch sich auch nicht wundern, wenn er so einen Mist auf dem Rechner hat.

Meine Meinung...


----------



## KennyKiller (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*

Habe seit Jahren keine Firewall und keinen Virenschutz an und überprüfe den PC nur hin und wieder mit einem Virenscanner. Wenn man sich auskennt und weiß wo Viren und Trojaner lauern braucht man einfach keinen dauerhaft aktiven Virenschutz.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*

Anitvir, Firewall, brain.exe und nicht auf dubiosen Seiten surfen


----------



## cuban13581 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*



KennyKiller schrieb:


> Habe seit Jahren keine Firewall und keinen Virenschutz an und überprüfe den PC nur hin und wieder mit einem Virenscanner. Wenn man sich auskennt und weiß wo Viren und Trojaner lauern braucht man einfach keinen dauerhaft aktiven Virenschutz.


 
Ja natürlich. Absichern ist nur etwas für dumme Leute. Vor allem bei Spyware , die versucht an deine Kontodaten , Loginpasswörter usw heranzukommen. Und irgendwo mal ein Link angeglickt , der harmlos scheint und viele andere Fenster öffnen sich im geheimen, um dich zu infizieren. Vor allem Javascript wird sehr gerne für Angriffe benutzt.

Nur unter Linux würde ich deinen Satz unterstreichen. Aber Linux ist momentan nicht für Hardcoregamer geeignet.

Aber es ist natürlich deine Verantwortung. Dir noch viel Spaß beim freien Surfen.


----------



## OriginalOrigin (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*



5partan_93 schrieb:


> . Im Zeitalter von SSD und Co. ist es ja auch gar nicht mehr so der riesige Zeitaufwand, im "Notfall" das System mal eben neu aufzusetzen.


 

Komisch das alle " so eben mal neu aufsetzen" sagen. Bin ich der einzige für den das eine Notlösung ist? ich setze meinen PC nur sehr ungern neu auf. Bis man dann wieder alle privaten Daten drauf an, alle Programme installiert hat, alles eingerichtet hat, die Spiele wieder drauf sind, alles wieder richtig eingestellt ist....das dauert schon mal nen halben Tag.
Das ist unter anderem auch der Grund warum ich noch kein Win8 installiert habe. Der Upgrade Version von Win7 auf Win8 vertraue ich nicht so ganz, das es dann zu 100% rund läuft. Und alles neu machen...meh!


----------



## keinnick (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*



KennyKiller schrieb:


> Habe seit Jahren keine Firewall und keinen Virenschutz an und überprüfe den PC nur hin und wieder mit einem Virenscanner. Wenn man sich auskennt und weiß wo Viren und Trojaner lauern braucht man einfach keinen dauerhaft aktiven Virenschutz.



Das doofe ist nur, dass das Zeug heute an jeder Ecke lauert. Selbst seriöse Seiten wurden schon (unfreiwillig) zum Verteilen von Malware genutzt. Aber jeder wie er mag... 

 Warum nutzt Du aber keine Firewall? Die läuft in der Regel auf dem Router und frisst null Ressourcen.


----------



## 5partan_93 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*



OriginalOrigin schrieb:


> Komisch das alle " so eben mal neu aufsetzen" sagen. Bin ich der einzige für den das eine Notlösung ist? ich setze meinen PC nur sehr ungern neu auf. Bis man dann wieder alle privaten Daten drauf an, alle Programme installiert hat, alles eingerichtet hat, die Spiele wieder drauf sind, alles wieder richtig eingestellt ist....das dauert schon mal nen halben Tag



Ich sehe das nicht als Notlösung an. Das liegt wahrscheinlich aber auch daran, dass ich alle für mich relevanten Programme und Dateien extern speichere und mir eine Ordnung aufgebaut habe, mit der ich das System in nicht einmal einer Stunde neu aufsetze (mit allen grundlegenden Programmen). Da brauche ich genauso lange, bis ich sämtliche "Müllordner" von irgendwelchen Toolbars und Co. gefunden und gelöscht, sprich die Festplatte entrümpelt habe.
"Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied". Jeder installiert bei sich zuhause das, was er für richtig hält, oder er/sie lässt es eben sein. Solange ich durch meine Denkweise keine Einschränkungen am PC habe, werde ich auch kein Programm mehr installieren (meine letzte Neuinstallation ist jetzt auch schon eine ganze Weile her). Blöd wäre es nur, wenn man eine Einschränkung hat, sie aber nicht bemerkt.
MfG


----------



## chill0r (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*

macrium reflect


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*



OriginalOrigin schrieb:


> Komisch das alle " so eben mal neu aufsetzen" sagen. Bin ich der einzige für den das eine Notlösung ist? ich setze meinen PC nur sehr ungern neu auf. Bis man dann wieder alle privaten Daten drauf an, alle Programme installiert hat, alles eingerichtet hat, die Spiele wieder drauf sind, alles wieder richtig eingestellt ist....das dauert schon mal nen halben Tag.
> Das ist unter anderem auch der Grund warum ich noch kein Win8 installiert habe. Der Upgrade Version von Win7 auf Win8 vertraue ich nicht so ganz, das es dann zu 100% rund läuft. Und alles neu machen...meh!


 Doch, mich nervt das auch immer gewaltig. 
Ein weiterer Vorteil, der für mich für Linux spricht. 





5partan_93 schrieb:


> Ich sehe das nicht als Notlösung an. Das liegt  wahrscheinlich aber auch daran, dass ich alle für mich relevanten  Programme und Dateien extern speichere und mir eine Ordnung aufgebaut  habe, mit der ich das System in nicht einmal einer Stunde neu aufsetze  (mit allen grundlegenden Programmen). Da brauche ich genauso lange, bis  ich sämtliche "Müllordner" von irgendwelchen Toolbars und Co. gefunden  und gelöscht, sprich die Festplatte entrümpelt habe.
> "Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied". Jeder installiert bei sich zuhause  das, was er für richtig hält, oder er/sie lässt es eben sein. Solange  ich durch meine Denkweise keine Einschränkungen am PC habe, werde ich  auch kein Programm mehr installieren (meine letzte Neuinstallation ist  jetzt auch schon eine ganze Weile her). Blöd wäre es nur, wenn man eine  Einschränkung hat, sie aber nicht bemerkt.
> MfG


 ***Achtung wichtige News*** Es soll laut neusten Gerüchten Viren geben,  die sich nicht nur auf C: installieren oder sich sogar auf  Wechselmedien einnisten um sich zu verbreiten. ***news ende***


----------



## cHarLiE-manSOn (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*

Ich find's irgendwie lustig, dass direkt neben dem Video eine Anzeige steht, die mir "7000€ im Monat" verspricht und unter dem Video bekomme ich "300€ an einem Tag" geboten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*



OriginalOrigin schrieb:


> Komisch das alle " so eben mal neu aufsetzen" sagen. Bin ich der einzige für den das eine Notlösung ist? ich setze meinen PC nur sehr ungern neu auf. Bis man dann wieder alle privaten Daten drauf an, alle Programme installiert hat, alles eingerichtet hat, die Spiele wieder drauf sind, alles wieder richtig eingestellt ist....das dauert schon mal nen halben Tag.
> Das ist unter anderem auch der Grund warum ich noch kein Win8 installiert habe. Der Upgrade Version von Win7 auf Win8 vertraue ich nicht so ganz, das es dann zu 100% rund läuft. Und alles neu machen...meh!



 Ich halte meine Daten immer beisammen und auf aktuellen Stand da ist es nicht so wild mal eben das System neu aufzuspielen.


----------



## Psychopath (17. Februar 2014)

Vielleicht sollte die brain.exe einfach mal defragmentiert werden...bei all den updates...tag für tag


----------



## NBLamberg (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*



GameKing88 schrieb:


> Hm, mein letzter Virenscanner war von 2008 bis 2009 installiert, war glaube ich von Kapersky. Ich hatte seit dem nie wieder einen Virenscanner installiert. Nach dem ich dieses Video angesehen habe, ladete ich mal die Avast free Version runter... Naja, keine Viren gefunden... . Wo sollen die auch her kommen?
> Meine Firewall war auch deaktiviert, hatte diese vor ein paar Monaten mal deaktiviert und vergessen sie wieder anzumachen. Windows-Updates ziehe ich auch nur alle paar Monate mal xD.
> 
> Einmal hatte ich einen Virus, der war voll lustig... . Hat sich automatisch mit dem Internet verbunden und am PC lief alles nur noch so langsam. Ich war aber auch selbst Schuld, man sollte halt nicht auf unseriösen Seiten Dateien laden. Seit dem ich das nicht mehr gemacht habe, hatte ich nie wieder Probleme.
> ...



Du weisst aber schon das Sicherheitszertifikate nix über die Seriösität aussagen? Es gab schon Fälle da haben die Zertifikate gehackt


----------



## Vision-Modding (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: 10 Möglichkeiten, wie Sie Ihren PC garantiert mit Viren vollmüllen*

Text ausm Video: 

" Enthaltet putzige Viren "

Ersten beiden Zeilen aus einem Comment:

"ladete ich "

Unsere Sprache, verdammt, spricht Sie noch irgend jemand richtig ?!


----------

